# Its only natural to have second thoughts about living in Australia



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

In a perfect world, many of us would pack up our possessions, kiss our friends and families goodbye and move to the other side of the world to begin a new perfect life. The grass would be greener, the sun would be shining down, the employment market would be excellent and we would sit back [...]

Click to read the full news article: It?s only natural to have second thoughts about living in Australia...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## Ephestion (Apr 21, 2013)

I have contemplated the idea of leaving Australia even if I have lived here all my life. My reasons are not like those expressed in the article. Mine derive from a philosophical point of view. I guess there is a nice seduction in Western Civilisation generally speaking, in terms of an easier life, money, work etc. That seduction to me was never there. I never wanted money and least of all working like a slave for a wage.

My ideals I guess were a mixture between an Orthodox christian upbringing and the philosophies of Plato and Aristotle. The problem is not isolated to Australia, which I guess is the reason I am still here. It is a world wide sickness that has evolved over the last millennium. The sickness is a growing number of cultural, ethical and philosophical changes. The disease that brings about the sickness is the growing number of powerful Oligarchs within any given society world wide. 

In Australia, that sense of Oligarchial control is probably the most profoundly vivid. On numerous occasions in the last 50 or so years Australians have ended up with a prime-minister the people didn't vote for. A whole range of foreign business investments install a type of Capitalistic government even if they have nothing to do with the constituted government. Numerous things indicate that the people have little to do with what Australia is. It isn't a cultural entity, it isn't an entity united by a common ideology. It is like a place that plays a joke on those who have lived here long enough.

Many immigrants are given jobs here because that is the way the Oligarchs want to populate and colonize Australia. But if you look at the children of those migrants, especially ones that are born here and educated here, they come second best to foreigners, no matter where they come from.

It is ironic that a Greek would say these things about Australia, I am sure some would expect it to come from a Nationalist or some Right Winger. But I see this problem not merely isolated to Australia, many nations are being mocked. Many people are falling into the trap of moving from one place to another. It is not as if Australia is the largest taker of immigration around the world. But for what it's worth that is my take on the current political issues that affect Australians and the people that come here.


----------

